# Florida Slingshot Snipers



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Me logo96 slingshotmadness and ghost all had a great hunt today we spotted one squirrel and slingshotmadness took a clean shot to the head.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Eesh, if I was a squirrel, ny nuts would be trembling


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't see Ghost in the picture? Oh ya, he is a ghost. :banghead: lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I don't see Ghost in the picture? Oh ya, he is a ghost. :banghead: lol


...that his thumb?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Better leave some game for next year!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice, Love to see the young generation of slingshot hunters!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes they are comeing along fine these three will keep it going for sure.


----------

